# Adding books to Kindle paperwhite



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a large library of books, and I have installed calibre, but it's going right over my head.

I have seen a book I'd like to try reading.


Can anyone help me without the gobbledygook?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought someone might have a clue.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry Kev, my books are from Amazon kindle store so no need of the software.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I have a large library of books, and I have installed calibre, but it's going right over my head.
> 
> I have seen a book I'd like to try reading.
> 
> Can anyone help me without the gobbledygook?


Sorry but gobbledygook is the only way I'm afraid, too much for my better half but I've done a few for her to both her Paperwhite and Kindle Fire.

https://www.howtogeek.com/539829/how-to-transfer-any-ebook-to-kindle-using-calibre/

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Terry only just seen your post, I had a look on Google this morning and it seems I have a Kindle email address, so I sent an email to it with a PDF attached and I just got this email from Amazon/Kindle, looks like they converted it to Mobi as well so I just need to see if it's there for me to read, I have plenty of books to read, but before bed, I like to sit lights out in the servatory to read a few pages, it settles me down for bed.



Hi ,

We received a request to send the following document to your Kindle account:
* Death Angel - David Jacobs.mobi


Click below within 48 hours to verify this request.

Verify request

Thank you for reading with Kindle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

T'worked


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's interesting Kev - does that mean amazon are collaborating in loading non-amazon books onto the kindle?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kindle is as you say an E Reader and can read a good few file types so they made it open, I sent one over that was a PDF and it got turned into a Mobi file, it can also read text and doc files etc.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I wonder what the response would be if you sent over a file that was in the format of an e-book (can't remember the various formats they used to use) but one that wasn't theirs?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what other formats there are to be honest, it maybe that they just went with whatever was popular.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr Google says:-

Kindle devices and apps are designed to use Amazon's e-book formats: AZW that is based on Mobipocket; in fourth generation and later Kindles, AZW3, also called KF8; and in seventh generation and later Kindles, KFX.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kindl...nd apps are,generation and later Kindles, KFX.

To be honest I think so long as you bought a kindle they're not bothered


----------

